# Damascus scrap.



## Mike Hill (May 10, 2021)

In need of a piece of small or scrap damascus, pattern weld, san mai, etc.... Not concerned with pattern. The guy around here that forges damascus, is not answering his phone or e-mail. Need a piece about 1/16" to 1/8" thick, 4-5" long and 3/4" wide.


----------



## Arn213 (May 10, 2021)

Try this place out as they sell and forge Damascus billets in different thickness and sizes: 





Damascus Billets - Page 1 - Alabama Damascus Steel & Cutlery







www.alabamadamascussteel.com


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2021)

@JerseyHighlander


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2021)

@Steve Smith


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2021)

@SubVet10


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2021)

@VotTak


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2021)

@Foot Patrol


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2021)

I got a piece of Alabama Damascus in the raindrop pattern that size but you ain't getting it ------ PYSCHE!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (May 11, 2021)

Well........I never!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (May 11, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Try this place out as they sell and forge Damascus billets in different thickness and sizes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, they have great damascus. But did not want to buy a billet, cut a piece off and then put the scrap away for 10 years and forget I have it. Besides most billets they have are 1/8" or more. I would really like the piece to be 1/16"


----------



## Arn213 (May 11, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Yeh, they have great damascus. But did not want to buy a billet, cut a piece off and then put the scrap away for 10 years and forget I have it. Besides most billets they have are 1/8" or more. I would really like the piece to be 1/16"


I would try messaging them or calling them as you never know. They do have and sell scraps that are drop offs from their forms- they might have the thickness that you want and the width that you need. They do sell bar blank, blade which are narrow about 1-1/4”. .100” is the thinnest I have seen from them.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2021)

@therichinc may have some crazy beautiful scraps....


----------



## therichinc (May 17, 2021)

@Mike Hill @ripjack13 I have a lot of damascus cutoffs only problem is i keep them to use for pocketknife blades, and I Have nothing in the 1/16th size. Smallest I ever get is normally .130 or so. Every once in a while ill get some .100 for kitchen knives but thats rare. But yea 4-5" long and 3/4" wide isnt usually scrap for pocket knife guys lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 17, 2021)

Yeh, that makes sense - just didn't want to buy a whole piece and have the scrap leftover forever! Not sure I'll ever make a pocket knife. Thank you for looking though!


----------

